# New floor on hay trailier



## memory (May 29, 2013)

We have a couple of hay wagons, 20ft and 18ft and both could use a whole new floor. Wanted to get some opinions on what is the best way to go. The boards on the 18ft bolt directly to I beams. Was thinking about buying pressure treated 2x6 or 2x8 pine boards from Lowes or someplace like that. Would not mind having true 2 inch boards but where can you get boards like that besides directly from a sawmill? On the pressure treated pine, can you stain or paint that right away? On something that does tend to sit outside, what would be better, paint or some kind of water seal? And should just the top be painted or stained or do the sides and ends as well and leave the bottom untouched? Use these wagons for both square and round bales. Alot of times, we will hook the wagon to the square baler and bale directly to the wagon.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you have to walk on these I would strongly suggest the sawmill route. Planed lumber is just so slick.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

If you walk on them on the level, I would use treated, it holds up well, and cleans off easily. If you are on a bank, I agree, sawmill.


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

Pressure treated wood being slick does concern me a bit. What would last longer, untreated oak or treated pine? I would assume if I go the sawmill route, would oak be the best option? Guessing it would also be more expensive going the sawmill route? Lowes near me has pressure treated 2x6x8ft for about 8 bucks.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Got two18' kicker wagons, both treated with used crankcase oil!

One is 1.5" rough cut Red Oak & the other is a combination of 2" nominal PT and plain spruce!

I have not found any difference, as far as slippery goes!

Contrary to popular belief, the oil is not slippery, nor does it rub off, once dry!

HTH, Dave

PS: I, also, have a 16 footer, with 1.5" rough cut Hemlock, treated with oil, with the same result!


----------



## Hayit (Jan 31, 2020)

What state are you? Best wood options can depend a bit on where you are located. Also, you might be surprised about unknown local sawmills. As much as I like Lowe’s I’m more than happy to pay a bit more and support a local mill. If you’re in central Iowa I’m getting ready to have a couple large Ash trees milled. Might be a little more than Lowe’s, but getting 2” won’t be a problem. +1 on the used oil - gives it a great look too. Osage Orange would be my preference, followed by White Oak and then an old growth spruce / fir.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local sawmills here about 5$ or 3$ USD per 2x6. I've started redoing all mine in steel though. Tired of working on wagon decks as they are parked outside year round.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Expanded steel is nice for outside storage


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Support your local saw mill, and in tern they are supporting the local loggers then truckers then land owners! 
Used crank case oil every few years and your decks will last a life time. The oil is Not slippery after it sits in the sun and soaks in.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Expanded steel is nice for outside storage


 That's what my LIfetime wagons have, only down fall is (if you want) there is no chaff left on deck when you are done unloading..

Larry


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I keep hearing that is won't work, . About 7 or 8 years ago one of my wagons had some bad boards breaking, but it was hay time and i did not have time to build or buy a new flat. So I went down to 84 Lumber and bought sheets of damaged 4x8 particle board, and covered the entire bed, I heard it would be slick, but we don't bale hay in the rain, and most hay stackers wear sneakers, These wagons are stored inside with hay stacked 6 high. I have since done this with 3 more wagons. I know, I know,,,,it won't work But is has.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

OSB or particle board? Roof sheathing OSB can handle a dozen or so rains before she starts falling apart really bad. Has a rough textured side to it... hmm might be a good short term fix.



Edd in KY said:


> I keep hearing that is won't work, . About 7 or 8 years ago one of my wagons had some bad boards breaking, but it was hay time and i did not have time to build or buy a new flat. So I went down to 84 Lumber and bought sheets of damaged 4x8 particle board, and covered the entire bed, I heard it would be slick, but we don't bale hay in the rain, and most hay stackers wear sneakers, These wagons are stored inside with hay stacked 6 high. I have since done this with 3 more wagons. I know, I know,,,,it won't work But is has.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

The title of the discussion says trailer, but actually he is talking about wagon beds (flats). I agree that particle board will not take rain....but my wagons never get wet. They set under roof when empty, come out in the sun, get pulled behind the baler, then straight back into the hay shed, then we use the hay or sell the hay straight off the wagon. Never wet. It is the lowest labor system I can design without acummulator and grapple, or thrower wagons.

But you may be right, maybe some of it is OSB. I just bought and used whatever the lumber yard had on the damaged pile.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Edd in KY said:


> I keep hearing that is won't work, . About 7 or 8 years ago one of my wagons had some bad boards breaking, but it was hay time and i did not have time to build or buy a new flat. So I went down to 84 Lumber and bought sheets of damaged 4x8 particle board, and covered the entire bed, I heard it would be slick, but we don't bale hay in the rain, and most hay stackers wear sneakers, These wagons are stored inside with hay stacked 6 high. I have since done this with 3 more wagons. I know, I know,,,,it won't work But is has.


Particle board has way more texture than treated (or any) store bought lumber. Of course it will work if not allowed to get wet.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I just completed this re-floor of a JD 953 gear. Used 2X8 PT pine. Main reason I used the PT was convenience (did buy from local building supply and not slowes). I built another wagon last year using white oak. I was told white oak is water resistant. I know wood shingles were sometimes white oak.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@Troy farmer , I reworked an old running gear years ago and I used square tubing for the tongue. I made it telescope with a drop in pin. Just pull pin , slide tongue out , hitch up, then back up so pin could drop in and take off. That was a very nice modification.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Only photo I have of it. I have since sold it. I just never used it .


----------

